# Fighting Greyish Slime with Erythromycin



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've heard Erythromycin is effective against the greyish slime cyano that infests tanks. I believe my tank got this when the co2 got low. Does anyone know side effects of this medicine on tetras, rams. 

My current parameters are:

ph 6.8
co2 10 mg/l
no3 5 ppm

I have a planted tank, not densely planted, with polymersa, hygro sunset, 
wistera, lots of java moss as ground cover.

My fish are 13 cardinals, 7 rummys, 2 angels, 2 rams, some otos and dwarf plecos. 

Any suggestions would be effective.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There should be no side effects to the fish if the medicine is used as directed. 

I used E-mycin to treat BGA with great success, it has never returned.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Please see this Algae Finder entry for information about the stuff. It is a cyanobacteria, but is _not_ the same thing as regular BGA. Erythormycin never did anything to it in my tank.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=6

Your co2 level is too low, as is your nitrate level. It is safer to have them a bit higher. 10 or so would be good. Can you provide us with more tank specs? Lighting? Fertilization? ...... You will definitely need to fix the things I mentioned to have a chance against the stuff. Once you do, it should not come back.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. I've so far heard different stories of e-m helping with this problem. Some add'l tank specs. 

Lights - 96 watts via current usa fixture. The fixture is actually capable of 192 watts via 2 96 watt cf bulbs, but I'm only using 1 bulb because I think it would be overkill for my current plants (Polysmera, Hygro Sunset, Wisteria, Java Moss).

Fertilizer - I have eco-complete as a substrate, the only add'l fert is 5ml Nutrafin Plant Grow once a week with 20% water change. 

KNO3 - 1/2 tsp once a week during water change.

C02 - is diy via 1.9 litre bottle (water, sugar, baking soda, protein powder) I change every 2 weeks.

I have a eheim ecco filter

As mentioned my other specs are:

46 us gallons/eheim ecco/
ph 6.8
co2 10 mg/l
no3 5 ppm

Any add'l suggestions on ferts, co2, n03 amounts exist would be appreciated.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What is your P04 reading?... Keep your P04 at around 1ppm and N03 at around 10ppm, so start slowly increasing your KN03 dosing. This will Intel dosing more than once a week, I would increase to 3X a week. If needed you can increase or decrease depending on the readings you get.

Depending on what Plant Grow contains, you may need to add individual ferts such as phosphates (test P04 first) & iron. Anyways you need to be adding a fert(s) that contain micros & macros.

One bottle of C02 on a 46G tank is not going to get you a 30ppm reading. You will need to hook a 2nd bottle to obtain this goal. If you can, pressurized would be even better, but that's up to you.

What is your KH reading?... You need this along with your PH to get a accurate C02 measurement. Use this link... 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm

As with using E-mycin on your slime algae... Even though gray slime is different type then BGA, it won't hurt to try. Ex specially if others have had success using it, however everyone won't get the same results due to the fact that everyones tank conditions are not the same...Good luck!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't have a test for p03 at this time, my kh level I believe is 3 (at two drops solutions turns clear with 3rd drop turns yellow, is that 2.5 or 3)
PH is around 6.8

I actually have a 1.9 litre co2 bottle plus .5 litre hagen canister with t-valve (should have stated that first)

Question? If tank isn't heavily planted, should I still be going for 30ppm and increase ferts. Thanks again for all your advice.

Almost forgot, my Nutrafin fert says "Iron Enriched" 0.15 - 0 - 0.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PH 6.8 & KH 3 = 14ppm of C02

I would add some baking soda to increase your KH before increasing your C02 output, I would not go below 6.5 PH. 

I would at least go up to 20ppm of C02, which will also increase your plants appetite for ferts. 

Get a P04 test kit, it is needed for a planted tank to keep parameters in-balance.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for add'l input. One last question, do most lfs sell E-mycin if yes, what medicine is it usually in.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I used Mardel's brand of Maracyn. Make sure you don't get Maracyn-two. One tablet for 10 gallons. I used a six day treatment.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Philly - You use for BGA?


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes- I used it in a tank with no fish that was a temporary hold for some plants. The plants were not in good shape to begin with and I was worried about a blackout hurting them more. Some people feel anti-biotics should not be used at all costs because it can produce resistant forms of disease in animals. A blackout of three? days is another treatment for BGA. Search "BGA", "Blackout", and "Erithromycin". The treatment with Maracyn did work for me. The other usual advice is to add and keep Nitrates up in the tank-a drop in Nitrates is the cause of BGA.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I'm on day 3 of treating greyish slime algae with e-mycin. So far I haven't seen any real changes. I'm also making sure my tank has sufficient co2 and nitrate.

When treating this BGA, do you do it currently with lights off. Also can old lights make the greyish slime appear.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When treating BGA with E-mycin, it takes almost the entire 5 days to see it disappear. Just make sure to use it full strength for the recommended time. 

Run your tank as normal during treatment.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The bottom line is this: What you have is not BGA, and the medication is unlikely to work for getting rid of it. As long as you correct conditions, you will not have a problem with either the grey slime or BGA. Erythromycin isn't even necessary for getting rid of the latter anyway. I'd instead concentrate on the other issues mentioned.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well we have two different opinions (or experiences). In either event if I focus on the issues (co2, nitrate) what will happen to the existing slime.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

The slime will probably have to be removed manually if it is not killed by the E-mycin. Try using a hose without a gravel washer attachment to suck it out. Try not to suck out too much gravel.If the tank parameters are good you should not see any new slime growing. If you have started using E-mycin you should continue for the full cycle, wait another day or two and then do a 50% h2o change sucking out as much dead or alive slime as possible. Good luck.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks much Philly, I'll post again in a few days and share results


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

My battle with Grey-Slime has been won! I stayed on top of my co2, nitrate, did a full dosing of E-Mycin and plenty of water changes.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, that is great news  ... Feels good to win a battle against algae!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Trenac. I think this taught me a lesson to stay on top of the balance in my tank. Thanks for your help as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You're welcome!... Sometimes we have to learn lessons the hard way.


----------

